# Found some in Monroe County!



## monroecitymorels (Apr 23, 2014)

I found 4 yesterday- NOT 4 pounds-- count 'em on one hand 4! They were all little greys. 2 were under an ash tree and 2 sort of out in the open in a may apple bed All on an east-northeast facing hillside. We have had good rain, but the air and ground temps are still cold. Last night it was about 38 degrees. Sunny today- I might try it again at lunch.


----------



## spud2434367 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks, Have had some good luck on bluff road in the past. Most of the time I am looking for points in Monroe co. Getting burned out looking. LOL. Never stop. Good luck.


----------

